# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Lets see how it comes out.

## Solarsoldier001

I can never find a ball python wall art I like or something I have in mine for my house. So therefore I guess I have to try and do it my self. 

I like wood and metal infusion of things. So I'm going to try and do something myself. 





This is what I've done so far. I'll try and do more and update as I go. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-03-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (09-23-2016),_DellaF_ (03-06-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

Groovy! Great start - can't wait to see how it turns out. =) I can really appreciate artistic people.  I am more of an idea person - every time I try to create it turns to crumbs.

----------

Herpo (03-01-2016),_Solarsoldier001_ (03-01-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Groovy! Great start - can't wait to see how it turns out. =) I can really appreciate artistic people.  I am more of an idea person - every time I try to create it turns to crumbs.


Usually my ideas come out okay. It can usually be a lot better I'm sure. But I don't plan things well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

hmmm i'm trying to figure out what you're doing. is that cardboard? or a split log/cross section? the BP drawing is a great design and start tho. looking forward to it's development.   :Good Job: 

(also i'm planning to get some BP art i.e. tattoos   :Wink:   )

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> hmmm i'm trying to figure out what you're doing. is that cardboard? or a split log/cross section? the BP drawing is a great design and start tho. looking forward to it's development.  
> 
> (also i'm planning to get some BP art i.e. tattoos    )


It's a wood slice of a log. I got it online. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cristacake_ (03-04-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Freshly shed skin for the realistic scales


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Cool so far!

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (03-02-2016)

----------


## MysticMoon001

This looks very interesting! Can't wait to see what the final piece will look like! 

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (03-02-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

For staining



For back grouch texture



So far what I've done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Solarsoldier001

So hopefully this works out. I glued the shed on only partially. I have to let it dry completely before I resume. Need to take the excess off before I do the remainder amount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AbsoluteApril

very creative! looking forward to seeing the finished piece

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (03-03-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

Incredible Solar so glad I checked in ! I love it, what a neat idea to add the fresh shed.  Now it has sentimental value as well as artistic.  I'll keep an eye out for the finish.

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (03-03-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Thanks. I'm trying to figure this out as I go. Hopefully it comes out good

I really don't know what I'll do next. I have some ideas. But I've never worked with shed in art before. Won't know how it comes out until I test it. But I don't really know how I can test it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

What are your ideas?  I have some art experience I might be able to help.   What is your goal for the final look?  So far you look like you're off to a great start.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> What are your ideas?  I have some art experience I might be able to help.   What is your goal for the final look?  So far you look like you're off to a great start.


My goal is to make it have a metallic back ground. With a abstract version of the snake. I don't really like to do realistic since to me photography is my passion in that. But I like the forms of animals with a mixture of rustic realistic in it. As soon as my copper leafs come on I'm sure it will get more and more better. But the scales I want them to be detailed and glossy looking just like my snakes are. So I was going to put some color on them but I don't want them to wash away. So I'm trying to figure out how to do that. I wondering if I should put a clear coat of glue on it and then paint it and then put the finishing glue or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

I wouldn't use glue, I'd use two part resin.  Copper leaf would be awesome. The resin is high shine and crystal clear.

Here is some resin and watercolor on wood that I've done:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

This was done with a finish glue. I thought it came out nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

That's got a much nicer finish than your average glues.  I'd say use it!   :Smile:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> That's got a much nicer finish than your average glues.  I'd say use it!


It's not a cheap glue for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

I bet not!  Heehee.  Art is such an expensive hobby...so are snakes.  It's a good thing I don't have kids.  "Sorry, Timmy, you can't go to college, mommy needs that money for frozen rats."

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-03-2016),_Coluber42_ (03-03-2016),_Solarsoldier001_ (03-03-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> I bet not!  Heehee.  Art is such an expensive hobby...so are snakes.  It's a good thing I don't have kids.  "Sorry, Timmy, you can't go to college, mommy needs that money for frozen rats."


Yea I have dogs and tons of snakes and I struggle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pbyeerts

Fabulous project!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (03-03-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Fabulous project!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. I'm trying harder on it then I thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Snoopyslim

We're all so excited to see it ! Maybe it's giving you more motivation lol

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (03-04-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

> I wouldn't use glue, I'd use two part resin.  Copper leaf would be awesome. The resin is high shine and crystal clear.
> 
> Here is some resin and watercolor on wood that I've done:


This is very beautiful too btw that galaxy is far out! <3

----------


## Solarsoldier001

I've never worked with leaf foil before. So I'm kinda scared


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Now for something I've never done

Soldering




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cristacake_ (03-05-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

This is not easy for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Awesome so far!!

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (03-06-2016)

----------


## dwilliams

Good job!!can't wait to see it when your done.

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (03-06-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Good job!!can't wait to see it when your done.


Me either. That little section of solder took forever. It was about an hour and a half 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Solder is insane difficult to work with.  :Smile:

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (03-06-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

I almost wish someone just did this for me lol. It's taking sooooo long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Herpo (03-05-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (03-10-2016),spikell75 (03-05-2016)

----------


## Fraido

It looks amazing so far! I'd want one hanging in my room.(:

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (03-06-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> It looks amazing so far! I'd want one hanging in my room.(:
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


That's very kind of you to say. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (03-06-2016)

----------


## Fraido

You are very welcome!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Snoopyslim

How's it coming  :Embarassed:  I'm just checking in lol the solder work you've done is fantastic, haven't done it for along time but it's very 'blob' ish from what I recall! I'm impressed with the straightness of it keep up the good work

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> How's it coming  I'm just checking in lol the solder work you've done is fantastic, haven't done it for along time but it's very 'blob' ish from what I recall! I'm impressed with the straightness of it keep up the good work


It isn't easy. I haven't had a day off from work since my last update. So as soon as I get a day off I'll continue to work on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Did a bit more soldering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (03-19-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (03-19-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Also tried doing some copper leaf as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (03-19-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (03-19-2016),spikell75 (03-19-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

With flash but you look color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (03-19-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (03-19-2016),spikell75 (03-19-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Anyone have an idea to why I keep melting my tip off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Can't wait for this to be done. It's so tedious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (03-25-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Little by little


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (03-25-2016)

----------


## Wolfchan

This is turning out wonderful!

----------

